# Porsche 997 Turbo 2007 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Another "Estado de Concurso" for a Porsche 997 from 2007 with few thousand miles on it , but needing badly for paint care.










The front bumper was scratched and was repaired and repainted , the rest was....


































more...


























After the front bumper repainted , the bonnet was white of heavy holograms










After the first steps before paint correction , a 5050










Bonnet before










after...


















Bumper.


















Front Side


































Rear


































Rear bumper only with Fast Gloss 500 and almost ready for lsp , before refining.


































Wing and engine trunk



















































Headlights corrected



































Paint correction done and ready for wash










Another stage , the rimms and wheel arches detail


























Motor


































The interior was good but needed some tlc , so the carbon parts










After corrected


















Before


































The deserved after.










































Plastic parts removed and detailed


















After the long hours of work , protection by Zaino e Swissvax Crystal Rock.





















































































































Sun Gun pictures





























































































































Outside the studio












































































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic finish there Rui! Well done


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Great and quality work


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Brilliant work as always rui


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

pareça fantástico


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great work!
Great interior work
Tha car is fantastic
Congrats!


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Great job mate, great car :thumb:

What did you use on the leather?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning!  Great correction and superb finish! 

Now looks like a low mileage Turbo should! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..the finish is amazing..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Fantastic finish there Rui! Well done





Kotsos said:


> Great and quality work





Miglior said:


> Brilliant work as always rui





wish wash said:


> pareça fantástico





stefstef said:


> Great work!
> Great interior work
> Tha car is fantastic
> Congrats!


Thanks Guys :thumb:



rnwd202295x said:


> Great job mate, great car :thumb:
> 
> What did you use on the leather?


For conditioner i used leatherique



Alan W said:


> Stunning!  Great correction and superb finish!
> 
> Now looks like a low mileage Turbo should! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W





DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic job mate.





tonyy said:


> Fantastic work as always..the finish is amazing..


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

yamaha said:


> Top work :thumb:


Obrigado grande yamaha :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Amazing! Absolutely amazing!

Could you please tell us what products you were using?


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work Rui!! :thumb:


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Top work


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

great job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Posambique said:


> Amazing! Absolutely amazing!
> 
> Could you please tell us what products you were using?





matt_83 said:


> Lovely work Rui!! :thumb:





turbanator said:


> Top work





slobodank said:


> great job


Thank you all Guys

I use a lot of products in the cars but the key it´s you and not ( only) what you use.
I use my pads , Menzerna , Meguiars , 1Z


----------



## jacko666 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jacko666 said:


> Very nice


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Using the 3m Sun gun, is the front bumper the right colour or is it out ??

Also who sprayed it .. just so I can make sure nobody I know ends up with a crap job ..

Portugal ..!

Nice overall job ...:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning work, as above what did you use on the leather etc?


----------



## rdig1984 (Feb 28, 2011)

Pra ser diferente, vai ser a TUGA!! Mais um excelente e espectacular trabalho!!!! 

Great work!!!! Keep working like this.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Stunning work, as above what did you use on the leather etc?


Leatherique for cleaning and conditioner , but the usuall apc 1:10 or 1:20 ...depends how the leather reacts.



rdig1984 said:


> Pra ser diferente, vai ser a TUGA!! Mais um excelente e espectacular trabalho!!!!
> 
> Great work!!!! Keep working like this.


Thanks man and great Portuguese :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Andyuk911 said:


> Using the 3m Sun gun, is the front bumper the right colour or is it out ??
> 
> Also who sprayed it .. just so I can make sure nobody I know ends up with a crap job ..
> 
> ...


The colour is the same as the OEM , Porsches and some cars gives a wrong idea of colour mismatch on some angles , particulary the plastic parts.

*Another problem is the bonnet was resprayed before the detail and has a lighter colour agrgravet by the holograms too .*_._

This picture is when the car arrived and the bumper is original from new , factory paint and looks darker.










Another example is this 997 C4S cabrio of 2004 with 13000 kms , original paint and the bumper colour looks completely wrong.










Same car with different angle and light , the lefr side looks perfect match but the right seems wrong.










The Bodyshop that works with us has Chromavision , is a portable, computerized color matching system that views and reads the actual car color, then transmits the reading into the ColorNet® computer system. ColorNet® compares that reading to the ChromaSystem™ formulas and alternates, then retrieves or creates the one that gets you to the blendable match that today's customers demand.


















Regards

Rui


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work Rui, looks stunning in the sun.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> Nice work Rui, looks stunning in the sun.:thumb:


Thanks Rob , just love the feeling of seeing the work in the sun , very rewarding. ( well sometimes :lol: )


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

How can I say this mate...................?????????

WHAT A F******* JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That sun photos.....:argie:

In Portuguese:

És só o maior!!!!! Ganda "escavaca verniz"!!!!!!!!!

É um orgulho imenso ser teu amigo "Hombre".

Fantastic Rui :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> How can I say this mate...................?????????
> 
> WHAT A F******* JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Obrigado Amigo e ve se apareces :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great job there Rui :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Great job there Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Obrigado amigo :thumb:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Um espectáculo como sempre!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tfonseca said:


> Um espectáculo como sempre!


Obrigado amigo , but the next work to present will be much better .

A Ferrari 550 Maranello almost abandoned by 4 years in the street...a fully recovery was made :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Obrigado amigo :thumb:


Grazie amico :thumb:


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

amazing dude!
pleasure to read your threads!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nelex said:


> amazing dude!
> pleasure to read your threads!


My pleasure to post also :thumb:


----------

